# My X3



## Jenn66 (Jul 29, 2021)

Also my air cond. When I turn it in makes a whistling noise????
All I have to say us Thank God for these forums!!!


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Jenn66 said:


> Also my air cond. When I turn it in makes a whistling noise????
> All I have to say us Thank God for these forums!!!


Probably something stuck in the vents or fan motor.

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------

